# looking for better color?



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i found a product that claims to give much more color to your fish in a short amount of time it is called naturose. it is a powder that is 85% astazanthin and 15% canthaxanthis, lutein, and beta carotene. this web site has great info and a remarkable pic of the possible color changes. if any body knows about this let me know i am thinking of trying this product it looks to be very good. naturose


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmm dont trust it


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

I dont belive it, but if its not too expensive I think you shold try it, and then recomend it to us 









Btw, the fish that they has for example, doesnt look the same in the pictures, the shape looks differnet.

Sniff sniff, smells weird...


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

theres no reason not to trust this product. everybody knows that astazanthin is what makes reds redder and all other colors brighter. i am going to try this product i will take some before and after pics of my own and every body can see the difference. the price of this product is not high at all. it is $24.95 for eight ounces. i think i read that 1 ounce is good for about 1 pound of food. here is a link for piranha fury about astazanthin i think you should read. and here is the link for a place you can purchase naturose


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

y not do it the natural way?
Shrimp, earthworms, krill?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

because this is suposed to be faster and look better


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> theres no reason not to trust this product. everybody knows that astazanthin is what makes reds redder and all other colors brighter.


ben2957,

There is nothing unnatural in carotenoids like astaxanthin (note the spelling). Naturally the red color of redbellies or shrims is due to carotenoids, which just happens to be astaxanthin. The orange in carrots is also a carotenoid, but not astaxanthin, it is beta-carotene.

Regards,


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

im sorry about my spelling incase you havnt noticed the z and x buttons are very close. but you are right there is nothing unnatural about this product. and theres no reason to be scared to use it.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> i dont understand you even replyed to this you said absoulty nothing that i havent said in any preivous posts. and im sorry about my spelling incase you havnt noticed the z and x buttons are very close togther.


hmm, i thought the stuff about the carotenoid in carrots was quite interesting

if you post a topic you want people to reply no?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i recived my order of naturose on 10-18 and have been feeding it to them every day. we will see how much of a change in color this makes. here is a before pic of my small red.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

this pic is after 3 days of use and i can see a Difference


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

holy pants on fire!!!

keep us upfdated!!

i might have a go with my rhom but i dont know what would happen, as he has a yellow bely and yellow flames, will it improve the yellow??


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Usually this stuff is in a powder form.
So how do you feed this stuff to your fish?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i was thinking that too, maybe you 'dust' the food in it first


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

It is in powder form when you get. I mix it with a little bit of water until it looks like dough then i put it in a meat marinating needle and then i take and inject raw shrimp whith it until i get about .5 ml in the shrimp. I usauly mix up enough to do about 20 or 30 shrimp at one time then i just put them in the freezer until the next feeding. As for the yellow color in your piranha i dont know what it will do it might cause it to turn orange im not sure. You can find this product at brine shrimp direct


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks great Ben can we get another updated pic so we can see what it does in 1 week???thx man


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

nice color


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i dont know if there would be much of a differance between 3 days and 7 days so i will take a pic at the two week mark and let you see what it looks like. thaks for the interest guys


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

update !!???!?!
my guys have great color but if i could get the flames that extend all the way up there body to darken up i'd be a happy man...might have to give this stuff a try


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

does ne1 know where to get this from in the uk?


----------



## sneepizzle (Oct 21, 2005)

hmmmmm the before and after picture seems hard to believe, in just 3 days (hahmm photoshop).... but ive never tried the product so i shouldnt comment on it. To get my oscar's red staying fiery red i feed him live ghost shrimp because they naturally contain high amounts of caroteine (spelling?)....... and the caroteine brings out reds,oranges, and yellows. I bought a used 60 gallon tank and all equipment for only 120 bucks and used it as my ghost shrimp feeder tank. I filter and oxygenate it very well to keep the shrimp healthy. I keep at most roughly 150 shrimp shrimp at a time in there (liveaquaria.com sells 100 ghosties for 30 bucks or so).and when ever i see a pregnant female i try to raise they fry in a 5 gallon quaritine tank but most die. I feed the adults foods high in caroteine such as krill, carrots (although some wont eat it), some algae wafers, shrimp pellets(f*cking cannibals!) and ocean plankton. fry get liquid-feed till theyre big enough for normal food. i occassionally throw some in to my oscar for coloration and it can be the most healthiest food if they are taken care of properly. be sure not to feed your fish the ghosts too often because they can get hooked on them and will start to only accept them and other livefoods. other fish go crazy for them also like my puffers. african knives, and others


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

im not sure where to buy this in the uk sorry. and for the photoshop comment i dont even know how to use photo shop nor do i have it on my computer but thanks for the comment. im not trying to sell this product at all i just wanted everybody to see what kind of results i get. keep the posts coming. update pic comming soon.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

awe man thought you had posted a new pic! back to the forum


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i just got a good pic today and i will post all three so you can see the results. the first pic is before using this product, the second pic is after 3 days of use, and the third pic is after about 2 weeks. let me know what you think.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

not as dramatic as after the first 3 days,but it is surely improving the color.are you adding it to every meal??


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

they get it every time they eat. which is about 2 medium shrimp every day.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that looks awesome!!!
im gonna have to get some!!

does anyone know where i can get my mits on some pure creotin?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

just wanted to let you guys know about a differnt product that i have been using. its formula one frozen food. i have been feeding my parrot cichlids with it and im gonna start feeding me p's this also. it is made with shrimp, krill, caulerpa algaesalmon egg oil, squid, lecithin, astazanthin, many different vitamins, beta-carotene, and a bunch of other stuff too much to list. but all of these things should help color greatly. and it not very expensive


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

ben2957 - great thread and excellent research.









Thanks for the info.
Where do you buy this supplement and how much does it cost?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

you can buy it from www.brineshrimpdirect.com there is a link on my first post that says naturose it will take you right to their site with price info. it comes in three sizes i bought the 2.5oz for about $10 and it should last for quite awhile.



spiderman2099uk said:


> that looks awesome!!!
> im gonna have to get some!!
> 
> does anyone know where i can get my mits on some pure creotin?


what is it that you are looking for do you want creatine or carotene or is this something differnt.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

is anybody else using this product yet if so lets get some before pics and some after pics. i would like to see how this is working for everybody else.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

hi ben I bought some but I havent recieved it yet I bought the $10 ones. I wont be able to use it yet because my p;s are still small. but I will also be feeding my dull colored red parrots to see if anything changes. thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i have 2 of the blood parrots (which are orange) and 1 of the purple blood parrots (which is deep red) and have been feeding them the flake food with naturose in it and it has helped with their color also.


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

interesting, keep updating.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Well i've dug out some reviews that they contain at least 15 000 ppm of astaxanthin on a dry weight basis,they are at least recommended for small portions and a MUST mixed with any galic extract to prevent gastrointestinal issues in other words internal problems that can occur once a fish exeeds its limit consumming this supplement.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

fliptasciouz said:


> Well i've dug out some reviews that they contain at least 15 000 ppm of astaxanthin on a dry weight basis,they are at least recommended for small portions and a MUST mixed with any galic extract to prevent gastrointestinal issues in other words internal problems that can occur once a fish exeeds its limit consumming this supplement.


here is a link for naturose this is the company that made this product and all of the faqs that they have on it. i would like for you to post a link to the sight that you found your information. there is 1500 ppm in krill and crawfish to 4000 ppm in Phaffia so if you feed your fish these or shrimp over a period of time will this hurt them i think not everybody feeds this to their fish.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

got any new pics?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

sorry no new pics. im actually selling both of my reds. im buying a wild red, a Piraya, and a Cariba. as for the color it is still about the same as the last pic.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

how do you actually feed this thing? I blend mines with smelt.shrimp.pellet and carrots. but I have used much of it. how much have you gone through ben? I have only used a spoon full of my package. any new pix? BTW I am selling my naturose its around 2 oz which is alot. it will last long if you want to buy it PM me and I will send out to you first before you send the cash. thanks


----------



## x-racer23 (Nov 21, 2005)

rocker said:


> y not do it the natural way?
> Shrimp, earthworms, krill?


I have allot of RB's and none care for shrimp or krill. They just rip it up and ma mess of the place. They'd rather scarf on AquaDine Chips. The one tank pretty much lives on the stuff and goldfish.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

read the previous posts about mixing it with water and injecting it in shrimp. i have used about 4 spoon fulls now and still have plenty left so im not intersted in buying yours but thanks for the offer. by the way why are you selling yours for is it not helping you any. how long have you been using it?


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

well its not that its not helping but my red's still havent developed there red bellies so I wouldnt wanna waste it on them. I have only made one batch of food with 1 spoonful. I did notice that there bellys are getting orange day by day. thanks I wasn't offering the naturose to you. just to anyone interested.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

sorry guys no new update pics i sold my red to get a couple of caribes.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

I ordered some Naturose Powder and got it today, it costed like $50 for the 2.5 oz. cuz i live in canada. better be worth it!


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

it worked out great for me hope it works good for you. im feeding it to my parrot cichlids, discus and angles and its helping their color also. if you have any questions about just pm or post it and let me know.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

you just mix it with a bit of water until it's like a paste and then inject it into the shrimp and in a couple days my p's will be redder? what do u use to inject it?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i used a marnating needle from walmart. its used for injecting juices into meats. i think it cost me like $3. and as far as seeing a differance in a few days yes i did but i dont know if all results will be the same. i have only done this with one fish and it did greatly help his color.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

ben2957 said:


> i used a marnating needle from walmart. its used for injecting juices into meats. i think it cost me like $3. and as far as seeing a differance in a few days yes i did but i dont know if all results will be the same. i have only done this with one fish and it did greatly help his color.


right on!, so thats where i can get something to inject shrimp. wal-mart here i come


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

seriously cool! im gonna have to try!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

kyle_5rb said:


> I ordered some Naturose Powder and got it today, it costed like $50 for the 2.5 oz. cuz i live in canada. better be worth it!


Tell me how it works out


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

basicly naturose is a heavy dose of astaxanthin. astaxanthin is a carotenoid that is found in alge, shrimp, lobster and lots of other things. this product causes the color of the animal to change when the ingest over a period of time because it is a larger amount of astaxanthin that they would not normaly get in a home aquarium. hope this helped


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

im gonna start using this on my new red and see how good it works. he is a wild caught red but has little color. it was near death when it arrived and luckly it made it this far.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> im gonna start using this on my new red and see how good it works. he is a wild caught red but has little color. it was near death when it arrived and luckly it made it this far.


is that an araguian red? it kind of looks like mr.harleys araguain red.. only the face though


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i think it might be im not sure


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

talked to mr harley about it being an araguian red and he said it dosnt look like one. is anyone using this product other than me. i know that there were a few people that bought some and was just wondering if they were using it yet and if they like it.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

^^^Yeah, i want to know if anyone is using it aswell...


----------

